# The lesser of two evils has won.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No explanation and/or commentary is necessary at this time. Multiple lawsuits filed by Trump in the works.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/biden-wins-2020-presidential-election-defeats-trump-162710503.html


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

So, the commies are the lesser of two evils?He will most likely end up losing,but these next couple months are going to be the most entertaining of the last 4 yrs watching Trump get under the skin and in the heads of the leftist commies.He;s not going quietly and I dont believe he will ever concede.And when this country turns into a Venezualan like shit hole he'll be sitting on some island laughing at us.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Leftist agenda and taking away our rights is evil.
We have been led to think that POTUS has been the target of the attacks. When in truth it is us and the Constitution that is really under attack.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Biden was their best choice of electability. 
In reality I look at BIDEN as a Trojan Horse. 
Let's see what comes pouring out.
Congrats 
""TO YOU PARATROOPER ON YOUR VICTORY (CHOICE).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hide your guns. The left is coming for them. I already sold all mine.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Biden was their best choice of electability.
> In reality I look at BIDEN as a Trojan Horse.
> Let's see what comes pouring out.
> Congrats
> ""TO YOU PARATROOPER ON YOUR VICTORY (CHOICE).


No victory for me! Fact of life.....it was going to be either Trump or Biden. I stated many posts ago, if these two clowns are the best that this nation of ours can come up with, we're in a real world of hurt.

No one individual or political party has been able to bring down this country of ours. If Biden turns out to be pathetic as Trump, then a new POTUS will be elected.

We got plenty of criminals, umm, eer, uh..........I mean politicians to choose from.............


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> No victory for me! Fact of life.....it was going to be either Trump or Biden. I stated many posts ago, if these two clowns are the best that this nation of ours can come up with, we're in a real world of hurt.
> 
> No one individual or political party has been able to bring down this country of ours. If Biden turns out to be pathetic as Trump, then a new POTUS will be elected.
> 
> We got plenty of criminals, umm, eer, uh..........I mean politicians to choose from.............


Obama clearly had a devastating effect on the USA in his Presidential occupation. 
Your choice was clear, Enjoy !!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Obama clearly had a devastating effect on the USA in his Presidential occupation.
> Your choice was clear, Enjoy !!


What ya bitchin about? You still got your guns, freedom of speech, and the internet.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have many friends who also wanted TRUMP to LOSE. 
They are still my friends.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> What ya bitchin about? You still got your guns, freedom of speech, and the internet.


Let's bookmark that comment and come back in two years to review, god willing we are both still around ( lol )


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No matter who the POTUS is, we still live in the greatest nation on earth. POTUS's come and go. 

I'm here for the long run!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> *No explanation* and/or commentary is necessary at this time.


You're damned right no explanation is necessary.
#sanctimonious #agnostic.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> You're damned right no explanation is necessary.
> #sanctamonious #agnostic.
> 
> GW


Quit your damn whining! You're as bad as Trump. Elections have consequences. Put your big boy pants on (if you have a pair) and deal with it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> What ya bitchin about? You still got your guns, freedom of speech, and the internet.


Let's hope we can still say that in a year or two. I'm concerned about 1 and 2, and what good is the internet if it's all restricted to only what the authorities say is ok? Twitter, Facebook and Google are getting too far left and too powerful.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Politics is like the weather. Some times it's good, and other times, not so much. 

Bottom line is, we do get thru it, and life goes on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Quit your damn whining!


That was not a whine. That was me pointing out that you are a proud non-participant in our elections (agnostic) and that you think that you need to talk down (sanctimonious) to those of us who get off of our asses and cast a vote.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> That was not a whine. That was me pointing out that you are a proud non-participant in our elections (agnostic) and that you think that you need to talk down (sanctimonious) to those of us who get off of our asses and cast a vote.
> 
> GW


Naw......you were full out whining. I've seen enough of Trump doing it to know it when I see it.

And yes, I do feel a bit guilty when I don't vote, but the feeling doesn't last very long.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you’re not voting you should feel guilty.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Naw......you were full out whining. I've seen enough of Trump doing it to know it when I see it.


You are mistaking my polite comment for me calling you a hypocrite.


paratrooper said:


> Quit your damn whining! You're as bad as Trump. *Elections have consequences.* Put your big boy pants on (if you have a pair) and deal with it.


* Cheating in elections have their consequences too.*


RK3369 said:


> If you're not voting you should feel guilty.


If all of the paychecks that you have had are from the government, you might be a democrat.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> You're as bad as Trump.


I would be proud to be "AS BAD AS TRUMP".
I suppose you and Biden would be proud to share that pride in one another?

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My paychecks are all from the government and I'm not a Democrat. I voted for Biden but no one else on the Democratic ticket so that makes me what? I'm just glad to see Trump go. I knew he wouldn't take the loss like a Man. he has to throw a tantrum and make baseless accusations. Being a loser to Biden must be killing his world class ego.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

When your best choice is communism you made a bad choice. I hope you don't have any children/grand children in the military because the endless wars will continue. What will be the next event to trigger mass hysteria to get the folks in line so they dont see that is going on. In my life it started with the cold war and duck and cover. Then the domino theory, Korea and VIetnam, then global cooling and gas shortages in the 70's, then global warming in the 90's, terror in 2001 and on, climate change, and the endless disease from lab grown viruses.
As far as presidents/pols go, who would have been a better choice? Maybe you? Are you perfect? The problems we face in the country are not Trump but the deep seated bureaucracy and corruption from local governments/corporations all the way to the top. The corruption is so pervasive, it is in your face and they don't even hide it anymore. The country may have elected a person who has 4 multi million dollar properties with a 170K salary over 40 years. Whose son and daughter are drug/sex addicts. How did they become addicts? Maybe abuse at home? Everyone loved Kennedy, but he was a pervert. Same with Johnson. Johnson even had people murdered to move up. Clinton was/is a pervert and both he and his wife scammed maybe billions from all over the world.. Obama scammed 50 million from the company that created common core. I am sure Trump made some backdoor deals along the way but he never has sold out his country to my knowledge and I don't think he is a pedo or abused his own children or children of others. How can a country survive when the top law inforcment agency is corrput? Both the FBI and the DOJ persecuted and continue to persecute General Flynn. Are you OK with that? Are you OK with a judge overriding the will of the people when the law is struck down even though it is constitutional?
Sorry for the long rant but all I see is a continuation of the erosion of our God given liberties followed by chaos and the loss of the civil society as evidenced in Portland and Seattle.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> When your best choice is communism you made a bad choice. I hope you don't have any children/grand children in the military because the endless wars will continue. What will be the next event to trigger mass hysteria to get the folks in line so they dont see that is going on. In my life it started with the cold war and duck and cover. Then the domino theory, Korea and VIetnam, then global cooling and gas shortages in the 70's, then global warming in the 90's, terror in 2001 and on, climate change, and the endless disease from lab grown viruses.
> As far as presidents/pols go, who would have been a better choice? Maybe you? Are you perfect? The problems we face in the country are not Trump but the deep seated bureaucracy and corruption from local governments/corporations all the way to the top. The corruption is so pervasive, it is in your face and they don't even hide it anymore. The country may have elected a person who has 4 multi million dollar properties with a 170K salary over 40 years. Whose son and daughter are drug/sex addicts. How did they become addicts? Maybe abuse at home? Everyone loved Kennedy, but he was a pervert. Same with Johnson. Johnson even had people murdered to move up. Clinton was/is a pervert and both he and his wife scammed maybe billions from all over the world.. Obama scammed 50 million from the company that created common core. I am sure Trump made some backdoor deals along the way but he never has sold out his country to my knowledge and I don't think he is a pedo or abused his own children or children of others. How can a country survive when the top law inforcment agency is corrput? Both the FBI and the DOJ persecuted and continue to persecute General Flynn. Are you OK with that? Are you OK with a judge overriding the will of the people when the law is struck down even though it is constitutional?
> Sorry for the long rant but all I see is a continuation of the erosion of our God given liberties followed by chaos and the loss of the civil society as evidenced in Portland and Seattle.


Spot on, and exactly what is and will continue to happen. People are fools if they don't see it all around them. I'm glad I'm 70 and won't have to see decades more of the destruction of America.

When you vote for a corrupt candidate and party who call rioting and looting "peaceful protest", and that is ok with you, you have contributed to the corruption and downfall of law and order. People whose votes supported that party will get exactly what they voted for. The rest of us are screwed, and so is "America", whatever that is anymore.

Pretty soon, everything will be provided by the government. And then, how are we any different than Communist China or Russia? The larger question is, who will pay for it all, since government produces nothing, only takes from the "haves" to give to the "have nots?"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtr said:


> When your best choice is communism you made a bad choice. I hope you don't have any children/grand children in the military because the endless wars will continue. What will be the next event to trigger mass hysteria to get the folks in line so they dont see that is going on. In my life it started with the cold war and duck and cover. Then the domino theory, Korea and VIetnam, then global cooling and gas shortages in the 70's, then global warming in the 90's, terror in 2001 and on, climate change, and the endless disease from lab grown viruses.
> As far as presidents/pols go, who would have been a better choice? Maybe you? Are you perfect? The problems we face in the country are not Trump but the deep seated bureaucracy and corruption from local governments/corporations all the way to the top. The corruption is so pervasive, it is in your face and they don't even hide it anymore. The country may have elected a person who has 4 multi million dollar properties with a 170K salary over 40 years. Whose son and daughter are drug/sex addicts. How did they become addicts? Maybe abuse at home? Everyone loved Kennedy, but he was a pervert. Same with Johnson. Johnson even had people murdered to move up. Clinton was/is a pervert and both he and his wife scammed maybe billions from all over the world.. Obama scammed 50 million from the company that created common core. I am sure Trump made some backdoor deals along the way but he never has sold out his country to my knowledge and I don't think he is a pedo or abused his own children or children of others. How can a country survive when the top law inforcment agency is corrput? Both the FBI and the DOJ persecuted and continue to persecute General Flynn. Are you OK with that? Are you OK with a judge overriding the will of the people when the law is struck down even though it is constitutional?
> Sorry for the long rant but all I see is a continuation of the erosion of our God given liberties followed by chaos and the loss of the civil society as evidenced in Portland and Seattle.


Nice write up, Some just can't see the forest through the trees. 
The Sheep will always follow. 
Herd mentality


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> I would be proud to be "AS BAD AS TRUMP".
> I suppose you and Biden would be proud to share that pride in one another?
> 
> GW


You assume a lot of things and do your very best to put your words in the mouth of others.

I'm no fan of Biden. Never have been. The election process has had it's say, and we have a new president.

Do your best to accept that fact and get on with life.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Spot on, and exactly what is and will continue to happen. People are fools if they don't see it all around them. I'm glad I'm 70 and won't have to see decades more of the destruction of America.
> 
> When you vote for a corrupt candidate and party who call rioting and looting "peaceful protest", and that is ok with you, you have contributed to the corruption and downfall of law and order. People whose votes supported that party will get exactly what they voted for. The rest of us are screwed, and so is "America", whatever that is anymore.
> 
> Pretty soon, everything will be provided by the government. And then, how are we any different than Communist China or Russia? The larger question is, who will pay for it all, since government produces nothing, only takes from the "haves" to give to the "have nots?"


All political candidates and political parties are corrupt. Politics is corrupt and always has been. That's part of the problem!

There are actually some who believe a political party is actually honest.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> I would be proud to be "AS BAD AS TRUMP".
> I suppose you and Biden would be proud to share that pride in one another?
> 
> GW


Maybe if you didn't have such a man crush on him, you'd come off as a bit more normal.

There's nothing about Trump that I would feel comfortable aligning with.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> You assume a lot of things and do your very best to put your words in the mouth of others.


I am using your words, genius.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> I am using your words, genius.
> 
> GW


Naw......I think not. You're getting defensive once again......just like Trump.

_"Like a miracle......it'll just disappear". _


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Reading the forums these days be like









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> All political candidates and political parties are corrupt. Politics is corrupt and always has been. That's part of the problem!
> 
> There are actually some who believe a political party is actually honest.


So you agree we are screwed and always have been. But if you don't see the extreme push to communism all over thw world you don't read from the great philosophers whose writings shaped our country. But answer this: Who would you have picked to replace either candidate? Who could have produced the record that Trump did in the past 4 years? The list above is all fact. Am I glad he is not my father in law? Yes. But what president/administration provided so many positives in the past 80 years or more? And what administration was hammered by the press the whole time with the Russian bs, the Ukraine BS which all urned out to be a pack of lies brought to you by the MSM, DNC, FBI, CIA and DOJ? Do you think the MSM, FBI, CIA and DOJ will to after Biden like they did Trump? Do you think Flynn will see justice if Biden becomes president? Will Hunter go to prison? How about Clinton. If I did what she did while holding a TS/SCI clearance I would be in Leavenworth to this day.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowtr said:


> So you agree we are screwed and always have been. But if you don't see the extreme push to communism all over thw world you don't read from the great philosophers whose writings shaped our country. But answer this: Who would you have picked to replace either candidate? Who could have produced the record that Trump did in the past 4 years? The list above is all fact. Am I glad he is not my father in law? Yes. But what president/administration provided so many positives in the past 80 years or more? And what administration was hammered by the press the whole time with the Russian bs, the Ukraine BS which all urned out to be a pack of lies brought to you by the MSM, DNC, FBI, CIA and DOJ? Do you think the MSM, FBI, CIA and DOJ will to after Biden like they did Trump? Do you think Flynn will see justice if Biden becomes president? Will Hunter go to prison? How about Clinton. If I did what she did while holding a TS/SCI clearance I would be in Leavenworth to this day.


It's not a fair and just system in which live and never will be. Those that have money and power available to them will always come out well in the end.

I'm not going to speak to any investigations cause they are what they are. Too many variables to debate and would take way too much time.

Sure, lots of people should be in prison or going to it. There again, different people have different takes on it.

None of us have any simple and easy solutions. Politics is a cesspool, and many are perfectly fine wading around in it up to their chins, if it means some money and power.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> All political candidates and political parties are corrupt. Politics is corrupt and always has been. That's part of the problem!
> 
> There are actually some who believe a political party is actually honest.


I don't believe any politician. Party is not a factor to me other than stating in general terms what they stand for. They all lie, they are all corrupt. Our system is corrupt and completely controlled by money. Every two years they give us what we actually "believe" is the chance to decide our future, but it's a farce. The candidates are picked by money and power. They are just waving them out to the public to see which carcass gathers more flies. That's the way it's been for 200 years and likely will not change.
..the only question is....which side of power and control do you want running things?? That's the only real decision any of us has. This was a decision about staying "as is" or moving the country more towards socialism, but in a huge way. Biden was only selected because he represented moderation rather than radical transformation. But don't kid yourself. The Progressives are emboldened by this decision and will continue pushing for more and more all the time.
If you believe in free enterprise, capitalism and small government, you Are screwed by this outcome.

think about what happened in Hong Kong over the past years since England ceded it to China.....think it couldn't happen here??? Dream on.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Woke up this am with the Chinese and Biden drinking Champagne. Of course they are elated to see Biden win, they now own America. You can bet Iran and Russia are doing the jig on top of tables as well.
Biden IS NOT my President. The amount of corruption in the polls is astonishing. And let's get this straight now. The DEMS have chosen Kamalya Harris to be their leader and if the corruption of the polls works out for the Dems, this California Plastic Phony will be the leader of this Great Country and she will destroy it.
265 top ranking military supported Trump and said, if Biden gets elected they fear a "Marxist Revolution. I could not agree more. First will go the economy, jobs, then a weakened and defunded Police and Military.
Screw Biden and his Tramp. The Dirty Stinken BLM is already in DC threatening to burn it down.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> The Progressives .


Now there is a word that is used to fool the less informed. Does anyone here think that Cuba, the Soviet Union, The previous East Europe, China, Venezuela were/are "Progressive"? What did they invent to improve the lives of their citizens? Has anyone ever thought why after thousands of years living under tribal and feudalism nothing got better and it took the US to start a revolution in the development of untold inventions to make life better? Why? Because if you made a better mouse trap you had a good chance to make some $. When I started my software developer career I used RPG on a 24k machine that would not fit into my den. Then I downsized to 8k desktops using assembler.I currently have a desktop with 16 GB memory and a 1/2 terabyte disk drive. A cell phone with 64 gb memory. Why the accelerated development? MONEY! I don't think the brain has evolved that much in 2000 or more years but the ability to think of a better whatever can get you rich. All brought to you by the good ol USA.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> I don't think the brain has evolved that much in 2000 or more years but the ability to think of a better whatever can get you rich. All brought to you by the good ol USA.


And stolen by China......


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Who wants to guess that the Burisma/Hunter Biden/Biden Family connections won’t be investigated for the next four years? But soon, we’ll be back in bed with China on all sorts of Global agenda items...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The media and Hollywood are crapping all over themselves today. Their progressive movement has taken the rest of America down farther into their delusion. Any support of these Marxist groups is a dangerous path. Nothing good will come of this. The fight for our shooting sports has now become a war for all free Americans. Your rights are being stripped as we speak.
Does anyone really think the left is not going to destroy the Constitution?
All of these politicians are being used by the globalist to gain power and they will stop at nothing to destroy the United States of America.
“The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state.”
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*You want me to do what? Concede the election? I'll think about it!*


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

@TS Very true. It's also better to give a chance for another to run the US since not all are a fan of Trump.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Biden, whom the Associated Press declared president-elect on Saturday, has already tasked his transition team with focusing on how to leverage the "executive power" of the Oval Office, according to the _Washington Post_.

The Dolt is not even President yet, and here he is right out of the box with a stupid, insane act. Not only against Security, a list of issues including health etc. Notice how so many in DEM controlled areas have the highest crime rate. Mostly Somalian hell holes.

*Some of the orders that Biden plans to issue deal with hot button topics like immigration and national security. According to the Post, Biden plans to reverse the Trump administration's decision to impose tight travel restrictions for individuals attempting to travel to the United States from countries like Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria,*


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

*R Hawkins*
*Over 25 Shot, 4 Fatally, Friday into Sunday Morning in Lightfoot's Chicago*
Over 25 people were shot, 4 fatally, Friday into Sunday morning in Mayor Lori Lightfoot's (D) Chicago.

The Somilians shooting themselves to pieces. What is a DEM to do? Lol, send more of them to include Iranians, Sudans etc. America needs more violence. Bravo Joe!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

All of these areas controlled by the left are a nightmare and they want the rest of America to look the same?! It will be very interesting to see how the left deals with the rule of law now.
*There are never any reports in the media of the chaos in these areas. The networks report nothing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is hilarious..............

https://news.yahoo.com/four-seasons-total-landscaping-suburban-113735748.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> *R Hawkins*
> *Over 25 Shot, 4 Fatally, Friday into Sunday Morning in Lightfoot's Chicago*
> Over 25 people were shot, 4 fatally, Friday into Sunday morning in Mayor Lori Lightfoot's (D) Chicago.
> 
> The Somilians shooting themselves to pieces. What is a DEM to do? Lol, send more of them to include Iranians, Sudans etc. America needs more violence. Bravo Joe!


Beeetlejuice's policies on guns and violence don't seem to be working too well!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Biden, whom the Associated Press declared president-elect on Saturday, has already tasked his transition team with focusing on how to leverage the "executive power" of the Oval Office, according to the _Washington Post_.
> 
> The Dolt is not even President yet, and here he is right out of the box with a stupid, insane act. Not only against Security, a list of issues including health etc. Notice how so many in DEM controlled areas have the highest crime rate. Mostly Somalian hell holes.
> 
> *Some of the orders that Biden plans to issue deal with hot button topics like immigration and national security. According to the Post, Biden plans to reverse the Trump administration's decision to impose tight travel restrictions for individuals attempting to travel to the United States from countries like Iran, Iraq, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, Syria,*


dont forget gun control. That stuff is also high on their list. Ban on High Cap magazines, Ban on AR's, all contemplated by Executive Order soon after innauguration.

.....and now the Dems want to kiss and make up?? Bull [email protected] We have to make sure the Georgia senate races remain Republican and hold control of the Senate. Without that, we are in Amerizuela.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I knew he wouldn't take the loss like a Man. he has to throw a tantrum and make baseless accusations. Being a loser to Biden must be killing his world class ego.


You might be gloating a bit too soon Mr. Biden voter.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too, knew he (Trump) wouldn't take it like a man, stand tall, admit defeat, and concede the election.

That's not how he functions. This time, lots of money and a crooked lawyer or ten, isn't going to change the outcome.

He's a petulant child holed up in a man's body. Really sad when you take some time and think about it.

Oh yeah, word on the street is, his bought and paid for wife is leaving him as soon as things settle down. That'll be sometime in January.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I too, knew he (Trump) wouldn't take it like a man, stand tall, admit defeat, and concede the election.
> 
> That's not how he functions. This time, lots of money and a crooked lawyer or ten, couldn't change the outcome.
> 
> ...


I think pretty much everybody knew she had her ticket punched for quite a while. She had to hang in for appearances. He's probably The one that screwed that up. Too many hookers and whatever else he's been fooling with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

More times than not, a drama queen is usually thought of as being a female. 

Trump blew that concept out of the water and all to Hell.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I too, knew he (Trump) wouldn't take it like a man, stand tall, admit defeat, and concede the election.
> 
> That's not how he functions. This time, lots of money and a crooked lawyer or ten, isn't going to change the outcome.
> 
> ...


*Lol, Liberals LOVE WEAK LEADERS. They hate STRONG leaders like TRUMP.* Guys, that will take a punch and keep on fighting. Men that will not lay down, men that will not weep at a bloody nose. Well, the fight is not over for Trump nor for his base. We might loose a battle, but we will regroup and come back strong as hell, you can take that to the bank Mrs. Liberal. 4 years goes by fast.
By that time the economy will be washed out by Biden and his California wishy washy dumbass plastic joke as VP.
The Country will be begging for Trump to make the return. Here is a gift for you Mrs. Liberal. Keep it, you are going to need it.
WE STAND TALL, WE STAND PROUD, AND WE DO NOT GET ON OUR KNEES TO ANYONE BUT ALMIGHTY GOD!
President Donald Trump.

Liberals can stay on their Knee's where they belong. Period

Here is your gift. Trust me, you will need a safe room.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

To all those who are glad if Trump lost. Get ready for a wave of illegals entering the country with disease, crime, drugs, human trafficking. This will all be done by executive order. States like California, New Mexico, Oregon, Washington will open their pocketbooks while starving the homeless, many of who are veterans. They will migrate to other liberal governments, who will pay for everything. Meanwhile, all these states are flat broke including every state in the north east. 

Hoping his wife leaves him? Your hate shows no bounds. You wonder why the country is so divided? Look in the mirror once in awhile. Communists seek perfection at the cost of the productive. 

Like wearing the dopey masks? Get ready for a national mandate. Rob a 7-eleven? No problem, go outside without a mask and they will round you up with no bail. Don't want to get a vaccine? No papers, no travel. This is already starting to happen in Europe. Contact tracing and a knock on the door when you traveled without authorization. 
And my God save us if there is another national lock down like in England. Own a bar or restaurant, diner? So much for your investment and hard work. All down the poop shoot. 

On a lighter note, I took my 223 Savage Axis bolt action out yesterday and did 3 4 round groups of 1" at 100 yards. That is one accurate rifle. Not sure why, but it was the first time this year. Weather was in the low 70's. Not bad for November in Upstate NY! Still seeing plenty of motorcycles on the road.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I too, knew he (Trump) wouldn't take it like a man, stand tall, admit defeat, and concede the election.
> 
> That's not how he functions. This time, lots of money and a crooked lawyer or ten, isn't going to change the outcome.
> 
> ...


They've been cheating this President from day one. From the mueller report to the impeachment hearings, the dems have tried everything including the covid political ploy. 
Now we are supposed to believe the mailin or any election fraud didn't exist, cmon. 
You're acting like he's not justified in what he's doing. 
You're sounding like a whiny old kook, who's been asleep for the last four years.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> More times than not, a drama queen is usually thought of as being a female.
> 
> Trump blew that concept out of the water and all to Hell.


If you talked about the Middle East plan that maybe you don't agree with, if you talk about the border wall that maybe you believe is unnecessary, if you talked about trade agreements you don't agree with, you'd probably sound much more credible then a blubbering idiot. 
Linking yahoo posts is child's play.
Talk about the significant issues ,
You once posted very informative stuff , maybe not gun related, but I used to look for your posts, I look for your posts still today. 
Something has changed significantly with your handgun forum mindset. 
Your stuff is smelling bad


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> If you talked about the Middle East plan that maybe you don't agree with, if you talk about the border wall that maybe you believe is unnecessary, if you talked about trade agreements you don't agree with, you'd probably sound much more credible then a blubbering idiot.
> Linking yahoo posts is child's play.
> Talk about the significant issues ,
> You once posted very informative stuff , maybe not gun related, but I used to look for your posts, I look for your posts still today.
> ...


I had no idea that you were a Trump supporter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a re-clarification. 

Both Trump and Biden ain't worth the space they take up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Both Trump and Biden ain't worth the space they take up.


Who gave you the right to judge the worth of others? You have a lot of opinions that aren't worth the time it takes to read.
How's that for a judgement, Commando?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> Who gave you the right to judge the worth of others? You have a lot of opinions that aren't worth the time it takes to read.
> How's that for a judgement, Commando?


If I'm not mistaken (and I'm not) your go to man Trump does it all the frigging time.

You do the same thing quite frequently. You and your man Trump, have a lot of things in common. One is being whiny. You got that thing down pat.

Everyone has an opinion. Everyone is duly entitled to express it. Some may agree, and some may not. That *shouldn't* be a news flash for you. But apparently it is...........

BTW......you still gainfully employed? You sure do spend a lot of time on here on the weekdays. That wasn't an opinion...............just a simple question.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I had no idea that you were a Trump supporter.


The alternative is not very pleasing. Their social agenda is not my cup of tea, it shouldn't be yours either. Being a capitalist supporting a potential social takeover doesn't sound reasonable. 
How you can support open borders , and the whole liberal agenda is very incredible to me. 
What part of Trumps USA agenda didn't you accept? 
What part of Bidens USA agenda do you accept. 
It's much more then being a Trump Supporter, I believe I'm a supporter to the USA.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The alternative is not very pleasing. Their social agenda is not my cup of tea, it shouldn't be yours either. Being a capitalist supporting a potential social takeover doesn't sound reasonable.
> How you can support open borders , and the whole liberal agenda is very incredible to me.
> What part of Trumps USA agenda didn't you accept?
> What part of Bidens USA agenda do you accept.
> It's much more then being a Trump Supporter, I believe I'm a supporter to the USA.


Most anyone can be POTUS, and a successful one......if they surround themselves with the right people, and listen to them.

I support some things of each party, and I don't support some things of each party.

I do not believe any one individual and/or any one political party can and will destroy this nation of ours. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Most anyone can be POTUS, and a successful one......if they surround themselves with the right people, and listen to them.
> 
> I support some things of each party, and I don't support some things of each party.
> 
> I do not believe any one individual and/or any one political party can and will destroy this nation of ours. It's not gonna happen.


If Biden becomes President I will agree anyone can be President.

Elizabeth Warren, Donna Rice, Bernie Sanders, AOC, they are just some of the people he's surrounding himself with if he becomes President.

You're suggesting,,,,
Then anybody can become a police chief, General in the USA armed forces
Just appoint people who know what they're doing.

How do Presidents appoint people who know what they're doing ,,,if they don't know themselves?
Like a puppet, just listen to them , you're killing me ,,lmao


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> If Biden becomes President I will agree anyone can be President.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren, Donna Rice, Bernie Sanders, AOC, they are just some of the people he's surrounding himself with if he becomes President.
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't met the police chiefs I have.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Is this place going to turn into a political forum? Pretty sick of it all over the place. Biden won the vote. You can't put the genie back in the bottle.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> If Biden becomes President I will agree anyone can be President.
> 
> Elizabeth Warren, Donna Rice, Bernie Sanders, AOC, they are just some of the people he's surrounding himself with if he becomes President.
> 
> ...


*All they have to do is stay at the Holiday Inn last night.*

Biden is a corrupt carer criminal politician that sold this country out for himself and his family's personal gain. By using his position as Vice President to secure deals from foreign nations some of which are enemies to the United States for lucrative contracts for his son and family members. His son Hunter is now under investigation for money laundering of which "the big guy" got a cut.

If Hunter is found guilty and "the big guy" got a cut they may even be able to get "the big guy" on tax evasion. Since I doubt that "the big guy" would report income gained from his criminal activities when filing his taxes. But the $64,000 question remains: Will they go after him regardless of whether he becomes president or not? If not that is a crime unto itself and should sicken any American who believes in our criminal justice system.

Making matter worse is if "the big guy" officially becomes president, which seems more than likely. He could easily be blackmailed into selling our country out again to foreign interests. Not to mention that he's a demented old fool. How anyone could be so stupid to vote for this criminal is beyond me? I guess we could thank the media and pollsters for that? Who set out to destroy Trump's presidency before he was even inaugurated.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> *All they have to do is stay at the Holiday Inn last night.*
> 
> Biden is a corrupt carer criminal politician that sold this country out for himself and his family's personal gain. By using his position as Vice President to secure deals from foreign nations some of which are enemies to the United States for lucrative contracts for his son and family members. His son Hunter is now under investigation for money laundering of which "the big guy" got a cut.
> 
> ...


It will never be investigated once the post Election purges are completed. The AG will likely be Eric Holder or some other Left wing Commie, and nothing any Democrat ever did or does will ever be investigated, just the same old, same old. Biden and the crime family skate by until he dies, or there is another Republican President willing to buck the status quo, if that ever happens..

my bet, we've heard the last of Burisma and "the big guy".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> It will never be investigated once the post Election purges are completed. The AG will likely be Eric Holder or some other Left wing Commie, and nothing any Democrat ever did or does will ever be investigated, just the same old, same old. Biden and the crime family skate by until he dies, or there is another Republican President willing to buck the status quo, if that ever happens..
> 
> *my bet, we've heard the last of Burisma and "the big guy".*


My bet is that you are probably right. Just like with the Clinton's and their phony foundation. They know that when the media is out there shilling for them that they can get away with anything, and they have. Thanks to Comey, Brennan, Clapper et al the FBI, CIA etc. is just as corrupt. I have absolutely no faith in them whatsoever. Gone are the days of James Kallstrom.

Like Trump or not as a business man and real estate developer he's been audited by the IRS with a fine toothed comb God only knows how many times? Corrupt government officials spent over 48 million taxpayer dollars investigating both him and his family? His political enemies hated his guts the likes of which I'd never seen for a sitting president. You'd think that they would have at least found something?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you guys should decide to stop all this bickering over politics and politicians, and are willing to jump on the band wagon, save me a spot.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> My bet is that you are probably right. Just like with the Clinton's and their phony foundation. They know that when the media is out there shilling for them that they can get away with anything, and they have. Thanks to Comey, Brennan, Clapper et al the FBI, CIA etc. is just as corrupt. I have absolutely no faith in them whatsoever. Gone are the days of James Kallstrom.
> 
> Like Trump or not as a business man and real estate developer he's been audited by the IRS with a fine toothed comb God only knows how many times? Corrupt government officials spent over 48 million taxpayer dollars investigating both him and his family? His political enemies hated his guts the likes of which I'd never seen for a sitting president. You'd think that they would have at least found something?


I'm quite sure, having been a resident of NY in the past and seen their political witch hunts, that whatever the NY Tax Department is trying to get him on is a political hit job. If he's been audited every year since lord knows when by the IRS and they haven't charged tax fraud or something else, he's gotta have had his ducks in a row and not left too many uncovered areas where they could get him. Long story short, there's nothing there if the IRS can't find it. NY is another political hit job.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If you guys should decide to stop all this bickering over politics and politicians, and are willing to jump on the band wagon, save me a spot.


What band wagon do you suggest?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> What band wagon do you suggest?


Whatever one is rolling thru town.


----------

